# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 Amp! Edition 1 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2010)

ZOTAC's new GTX 460 Amp! Edition is the highest clocked GTX 460 version available right now. Its clock speeds of 810 MHz core and 1000 MHz memory ensure it delivers substantially improved performance over the GTX 460 reference design. ZOTAC is also using a custom cooling solution and includes a full version of Prince of Persia with their card.

*Show full review*


----------



## dir_d (Aug 17, 2010)

Good review w1zz the 460 scales so much but theres really no point to this card when you can overclock the reference with no problems.


----------



## mtosev (Aug 17, 2010)

editor's choice and 9.4 score. isn't this the highest score given to a Fermi card by W1z?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2010)

mtosev said:


> editor's choice and 9.4 score. isn't this the highest score given to a Fermi card by W1z?



gtx 460 768 mb got 9.5


----------



## bosowang (Aug 17, 2010)

*Zotac is not the fastest card out there*

This is:
http://www.fudzilla.com/reviews/rev...akes-povs-gtx-460-the-fastest-gtx-u460-around


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea, it's between this one or the MSI Hawk for me. I love non-reference coolers that cools better w/ less noise like the one on the Vapor-X or MSI's Twin Frozr, and the fact that this comes highly overclocked is just cherry on top.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 18, 2010)

nice review W1zz, this card is almost outperforming a stock HD5850 but its a bit too pricey... the AMP! costs 30$ less then a reference radeon HD5850, witch overclocks nicely too.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 18, 2010)

another impressive review from our lovely W1ZZARD, thanx a lot bro


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2010)

GTX 460 is good value in the UK especially when its nearly £50 cheaper than a 5850.
Thats the Palit 1gb version thats £165 in the UK, a 5850 will set you back about £215-220.


----------



## jabski (Aug 24, 2010)

nice review and nice card


----------

